# Wasserwerte in SPS einlesen



## chrisi01 (20 Dezember 2006)

hi

mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage was brauch ich um folgende Werte in eine SPS einzulesen und zwar Hardwaremäßig (Sensoren und SPS Eingänge Anzahl und Art)

Temperatur (irgendein Wärmeabhängier Wiederstand und ein Analogeingang)
PH Wert (PH Sonde aber Eingänge was für welche?)
Redoxspannung (absolut keine Ahnung)
Leitwert (absolut keine Ahnung)

oben ist das wichtigste unten das unwichtigste

Als CPU hab ich im moment eine S7- Simatic 222 mit einem Em232 Modul. Belegt sind da dran aber schon 3 Digitale Eingänge und 1 Digitaler Ausgang und 1 Merker.

Soviel ich weiss wäre ja noch Platz für ein Erweiterungsmodul und wenn das weniger als 100€ kostet könnte man da noch eins dazunehmen 

Achja noch ne Frage wie kann ich die Werte am besten ausgeben? Am liebsten wäre mir ein Display oder so wo ich durchblättern kann muss nix großesartiges sein hauptsache man kanns lesen 

ist das alles überhaupt (teilweiße) mit meiner S7 möglich oder bräuchte ich da was größeres (dann könnte ich das projekt eh total vergessen da ich absolut keine lust hab mehrer 1000€ auszugeben )

Danke schonmal für Antworten

mfg

Chris


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Dezember 2006)

chrisi01 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Temperatur (irgendein Wärmeabhängier Wiederstand und ein Analogeingang)
> PH Wert (PH Sonde aber Eingänge was für welche?)
> ...


Für alle diese Werte benötigst du erstmal eine Messonde.
Temperatur ist sicherlich einfach, die anderen Messwerte zu erfassen ist schon etwas teurer, Geräte gibts z.B. von Vega oder Endress und Hauser.

Messgeräte für z.B. Redox kosten aber weit mehr als 100 Euro, da wirst du schon eher 1000 Euro los.

Die Messgeräte / Sonden müssen ein Analogausgangssignal bringen, Standard ist z.B. 4-20mA, das können eigendlich alle Messonden.

Auf der SPS Seite brauchst du eine Analogeingangskarte.


----------



## chrisi01 (20 Dezember 2006)

hi

ok Redox vergessen wir dann mal 

was kosten in etwa die anderen? und die EM232 ist doch ne analoge eingangskarte oder?

mfg

chris


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Dezember 2006)

chrisi01 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ok Redox vergessen wir dann mal
> 
> ...


Nein.
Die EM 232 ist eine Analogausgangskarte.

Die *EM231 *ist ne Analogeingangskarte mit 4 Eingängen (kostet ca. 180 Euro).


----------



## chrisi01 (20 Dezember 2006)

hi

hm dachte die hat 2 ein und 2 ausgänge ach son mist dann brauch ich ja auch noch ne karte und dann wirds zu teuer nene dann lass ichs... Danke trotzdem

edit: hab aber dennoch ne frage falls ich ein EM231 auftreib kann ich dann damit (wenn ich die passenden Messonde hab) alle 4 Werte wo ich will einlesen? Auserdem würde es mich trotzdem interesieren wie ich die Werte ausgeben kann Display möglich oder gibts gar ne möglichkeit sie am PC auszugeben?

mfg

chris


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2006)

was hast du überhaupt vor?
hört sich alles nach bastelarbeit an...

wie gesagt kosten diese sonden sehr viel geld, einen temperaturfühler bekommst du billiger (30€), aber allein der messumformer auf das 4-20mA signal kostet 200€.
was für temperaturen? von bis?
davon hängt es wieder ab ob pt100 oder termoelement bzw. welches termoelement...

die restlichen sonden wirst du kaum unter 1000€ (erher mehere 1000€) bekommen. (egal von welchem hersteller)

das diplay wird unter 400€ auch nix werden.

100€...
in welcher welt lebst du?


----------



## chrisi01 (20 Dezember 2006)

hi

in der welt die es leider nicht gibt 

ja ist ein bisschen gebastel bzw. hätte es werden sollen aber so langsam überleg ich ob ich net meine CPU 222 verkauf und damit richtig geld mach  Anderseits tuts mir dann wieder leid um das teil *g*

Eigentlich wollte ich nur Wasserwerte vom Aquarium ermitteln also Bastel Sachen fürn Heimgebrauch mit begrenzten SPS wissen

ein paar € hätte ich dafür schon ausgegebn aber keine paar Tausend hab ja keinen Geldscheißer 

mfg

Chris


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Dezember 2006)

chrisi01 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich nur Wasserwerte vom Aquarium ermitteln also Bastel Sachen fürn Heimgebrauch mit begrenzten SPS wissen
> 
> Chris


Da wirst du schon fertige Teile bekommen, zwar keine Profigeräte, aber fürs Aquarium sicher ausreichend.
(Temperatur + PH)


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2006)

ja gut in dem fall wenns für dich privat ist, dann wäre vieleicht ebay eine gute adresse...
wir reden hier von neupreisen, für deinen privaten kram kannste dir ja gebrauchte und vom laster gefallene sachen bei ebay holen.


----------



## Farinin (21 Dezember 2006)

Hi,
ich denke das ein weiterer Vorteil einer "fertigen" Lösung für ein Aquarium alleine schon der Platzbedarf ist, denn bei 4 Sonden brauchst schon ein ordenliches Becken (Sofern auch noch Fische rein sollen)!


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (21 Dezember 2006)

Hört sich eigentlich eher nach einen Elektronik-Bastel-Projekt mit Microcontroller an! Einen PT100 gibt es für ein paar Cent bei Reichelt oder Conrad, für ein paar Euro auch in einem tauchfähigen Gehäuse, den Leitwert-Sensor bastelt man sich selbst (2 Elektroden im Aquarium, einen kleinen Konstantstrom durchs Wasser schicken, Spannung messen, einige Millivolt müssten reichen, und im Microcontroller, der alle Steuerungsaufgaben übernimmt umrechnen. Bastel-Displays gibts auch für ein paar Zehner, ein optisch ansprechendes Kunststoff-Gehäuse ist auch nicht so teuer. Mit dem nötigen Kenntnissen und den Willen, eine andere Technologie einzusetzen, könnten die 100 € Budget also durchaus ausreichen! Auf einige Features (Redox) muss dabei wohl verzichtet werden.

Für industrietaugliche Sensoren und Messumformer sehe ich keinen Bedarf!  Ein netter Post hierzu:
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=40624&postcount=9


----------



## crash (21 Dezember 2006)

*pH/Rx/Lf-Meßgeräte*

guckst du mal hier...

http://www3.jumo.de/pio/product.do?uuid=dde038b80a0a025d224701f0f6bc37aa

das ist besser als Conrad


----------



## crash (21 Dezember 2006)

*so nicht*



> Hört sich eigentlich eher nach einen Elektronik-Bastel-Projekt mit Microcontroller an! Einen PT100 gibt es für ein paar Cent bei Reichelt oder Conrad, für ein paar Euro auch in einem tauchfähigen Gehäuse, den Leitwert-Sensor bastelt man sich selbst (2 Elektroden im Aquarium, einen kleinen Konstantstrom durchs Wasser schicken, Spannung messen, einige Millivolt müssten reichen, und im Microcontroller, der alle Steuerungsaufgaben übernimmt umrechnen. Bastel-Displays gibts auch für ein paar Zehner, ein optisch ansprechendes Kunststoff-Gehäuse ist auch nicht so teuer. Mit dem nötigen Kenntnissen und den Willen, eine andere Technologie einzusetzen, könnten die 100 € Budget also durchaus ausreichen! Auf einige Features (Redox) muss dabei wohl verzichtet werden.


so einfach geht das nicht mit der Lf-Messung.
Du darfst z.B. keine Gleichspannung verwenden.
Da gehört schon etwas mehr dazu.

http://www.sartorius.com/fileadmin/sartorius_pdf/alle/BRO-ElektroAnalytik_Handbuch_Teil_3-d.pdf


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (22 Dezember 2006)

Ok, ganz so trivial ist das Problem mit der Leitwert-Messung wohl doch nicht... 

Bezüglich der JUMO-Geräte: Messsonden sind wohl nicht dabei wenn ich es richtig lese. Mit den Messketten http://www3.jumo.de/pio/product.do?uuid=dde015f20a0a025d224701f06c93c177 wirds direkt einiges teurer. Zu den Messumformern http://www3.jumo.de/pio/product.do?uuid=dde036c40a0a025d224701f0963fdb04
finde ich keine Preisangabe, billig wird es aber auch nicht. Schnittstellen scheinen auch keine vorhanden zu sein.

Deshalb eigentlich auch mein Tipp zu Conrad & Co: Die eigentlichen Sensorelemente (sofern überhaupt erhältlich) sind mehr oder weniger günstig, sobald es aber um Industrietauglichkeit geht, wirds teuer. Wenn man also einen günstigen Sensor hat, der sich Bereich kleiner 10 % Toleranz einfach in eine Standard-Schaltung verschalten lässt (Beispiel: Brückenschaltung) hätte man schon ein Problem weniger, evtl. kommen neue Probleme im Bereich der Elektronik hinzu, wozu dann ggf. andere Foren befragt werden können, vielleicht stehts auch im Tietze-Schenk?


----------

